# Odd One Out



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 22, 2009)

How this game works: 4 Pokémon are posted. Try to guess which one of them does not "fit in", and why. If you're right, it's your turn(*remember, the original poster has to say you're right!*) 

It's also allowed to give hints if nobody gets it for a long time, or say things like "You're on the right track", "that's close", ect.

The answer can be anything from the Pokémons' looks to stats. It doesn't even have to be "official", but make it something people can possibly guess and not too obscure(For example: "Ditto, Exeggcute, Cherubi and Steelix, it's Steelix because it doesn't look like food" "Seaking, Mudkip, Pikachu, Slowpoke, it's Pikachu because it's not a meme" would not be accepted because it can be pretty obscure)

I'll start off with an easy one:


----------



## M&F (Sep 22, 2009)

Umbreon's the only pure Dark-type in the bunch.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 23, 2009)

Right.
Your turn.


----------



## M&F (Sep 23, 2009)

There's one thing in common between all of them, too. If you figure that out, you'll be one step closer to discovering the odd one.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 23, 2009)

Pidgeotto has no "a" in it.


----------



## M&F (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, that makes sense, but it isn't the logic I used.

Does it count?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 23, 2009)

It does not count if it's not the answer you're looking for.

Let's see... Magmortar because it's a single-type?


----------



## M&F (Sep 23, 2009)

Torkoal's a single type too.

So no.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 23, 2009)

Zubat because it has no legs?


----------



## M&F (Sep 23, 2009)

Kam said:


> Zubat because it has no legs?


It does have legs actually. It just doesn't use them.

So wrong.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 24, 2009)

Zubat because it can't use TM's/HM's.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 24, 2009)

Alabaster said:


> Zubat because it can't use TM's/HM's.


Since when?


----------



## Igziglor (Sep 24, 2009)

Torkoal because it is the only one on 4 legs.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 24, 2009)

Zubat has no eyes.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 24, 2009)

Mudkip said:


> Since when?


Oops, I meant HM's. My bad.


----------



## M&F (Sep 24, 2009)

Some of these make sense, but neither are the logic I picked.

Perhaps I made a mistake in picking a quirky Pokémon like Zubat to include in the possibilities.

Anybody want a hint?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 24, 2009)

Hint please.


----------



## M&F (Sep 24, 2009)

Look into these Pokémon's movepools and find out which moves all of them can learn.

And exclude the extremely widely learned ones like Return and Toxic.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 24, 2009)

Torkoal can't learn Thief? *guess*


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 29, 2009)

...Zubat has never been used by a Gym Leader or anyone in the Elite Four?


----------



## M&F (Sep 29, 2009)

Neither are correct.

You guys aren't following the hint. I'll say it again: should you find a move they all learn and that isn't extremely common, you're close to finding it out.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 4, 2009)

Zubat cant learn mud slap


----------



## M&F (Oct 4, 2009)

Ain't the logic I picked, again.

For the sake of this topic surviving, anybody want the answer?


----------



## Ven (Oct 4, 2009)

yes please


----------



## M&F (Oct 5, 2009)

No objections? Well, then, I'll give it away.

All Pokémon I listed are capable of learning Heat Wave, but only Torkoal can learn it by level-up.

So, who's next?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## M&F (Oct 5, 2009)

Growlithe is the only one likelier to be male than to be female.

And aren't you supposed to post 4 Pokémon?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 6, 2009)

1. No, sorry.

2. I forgot, hold on...



















It's still the same answer as before.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 12, 2009)

Luvdisc is the only one who can't evolve?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 16, 2009)

Forgot about this, sorry, sorry...

Nope.


----------



## MurrMurr (Oct 17, 2009)

Larvitar is the only one with more than two syllables in its name?


----------



## Turtle (Oct 18, 2009)

Luvdisc is the only one that can learn Attract by level-up?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

No, and no.

Something about their appearance...


----------



## M&F (Oct 18, 2009)

Luvdisc is the only one that lacks black details.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Oct 18, 2009)

Luvdisc is the only one without something on top of it's head?


----------



## Rai-CH (Oct 18, 2009)

Red is usually associated with fire.
Green is usually associated with earth.
Black is usually associated with death and darkness.
Pink is usually associated with love.

So luvdisc is the odd one out because its colours aren't associated with its type.

[/outthereguessthatisprobablywrong]


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

Nope. It _is_ something about coloring, though...


----------



## MurrMurr (Oct 18, 2009)

Growlithe is the only one with a screwed-up color RBY sprite?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

No.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 18, 2009)

Luvdisc is the only one that isn't 2+ distinct colors? (i.e. growlithe is orange/black, larvitar is orange/green, duskull is black/white, while luvdisc is only pink)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 19, 2009)

No. It's not about their obvious colors.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 19, 2009)

They all have at least a bit of red/pink (Duskull's eye, Larvitar's chest, and the other two are obvious)?


----------



## ShadowUmbreon (Oct 20, 2009)

Luvdisc because its sprite has no shadowing but the others do.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

Growlithe is the only one with visible ears.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 20, 2009)

It has something to do with being sparkly...


----------



## Mai (Oct 20, 2009)

Luvdisc does not have fur?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 20, 2009)

No.

Would you guys like the answer?


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 20, 2009)

Duskull is the only one whose shiny form isn't yellow~

And if that's incorrect, yes I would like the answer =3


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 21, 2009)

MUMEI GOT IT RIGHT

CONGRATS TO HER  

HER TURN NOW


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 21, 2009)

YAY XD


----------



## Mai (Oct 21, 2009)

magikarp has an evolution left?


----------



## M&F (Oct 21, 2009)

Ditto's the only one that can't learn Tackle.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 21, 2009)

Neither of those are right. In fact, neither of them are even remotely close. Good thinking, though.

Obscure reason ftw =3


----------



## Mai (Oct 21, 2009)

Swellow can't be found in Johto?


----------



## M&F (Oct 21, 2009)

Magikarp's the only one that's not a Normal-type.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 21, 2009)

Again, nope. Though I am kinda surprised the one about Magikarp not being normal type wasn't the first one guessed. Seems to be the most obvious to me.

Let me know if you want a hint, though I may not be able to post again for a few days.

I totally didn't even realize how many possibilities there were when I picked these Pokémon =P


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 23, 2009)

Ditto because it has no appendages.


----------



## Schalein (Oct 23, 2009)

Furret is the only one that can never become a flying type?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 23, 2009)

*ONLY SWELLOW CAN NATURALLY LEARN FLY!*


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

Ditto is a stand-alone?


----------



## M&F (Oct 23, 2009)

Magikarp's the only one with a gender difference.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 25, 2009)

Not one of these is correct. It's not really about the attributes that would actually matter to a trainer and/or pokéfanatic.

Again, let me know if you want a hint.


----------



## BillyMays123 (Oct 25, 2009)

Furret is the only one with two abilities?


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 25, 2009)

Still no.

I honestly didn't realize how many possibilities there were =O


----------



## Mai (Oct 25, 2009)

Ditto is monocolored?


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 27, 2009)

Again, no.

Want a hint?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## magnemite (Oct 27, 2009)

SWELLOW'S THE ONLY ONE WITH WINGS!!!


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 28, 2009)

No, that's not it either.

HINT: (balloon, narrow, summer)
What do those words have in common?


----------



## M&F (Oct 28, 2009)

Magikarp's the only one without a double letter on the name.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 29, 2009)

CORRECT.

Perhaps that hint was too obvious =P

Anyways, good job + your turn nao.


----------



## M&F (Oct 29, 2009)

Like in my last one, finding a similarity between them all is a step in finding the odd one out.


----------



## Mai (Oct 29, 2009)

Magcargo is not primarily rock?


----------



## M&F (Oct 29, 2009)

No, but you're on the right track. The logic has something to do with their types. To be specific, how their types relate to one other detail.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 29, 2009)

Aerodactyl is the only one with a primary Rock-type.


----------



## M&F (Oct 29, 2009)

Solrock and Geodude are also primarly Rock-type.


----------



## Starly (Oct 30, 2009)

Aerodactyl is the only fossil pokemon


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 30, 2009)

Magcargo is the only one with quarter damage taken from fire attacks rather than half damage?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 30, 2009)

Solrock's the only one who takes normal damage from ice moves.


----------



## M&F (Oct 30, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 5, 2009)

I think Aerodactyl's the only one among them who isn't really slow!


----------



## M&F (Nov 5, 2009)

Ain't it.

Anyone up for more hints? Or the answer?


----------



## Turtle (Nov 5, 2009)

Aerodactyl's the only one who doesn't have an element type in it's name?

If this is wrong, I would like the hint.


----------



## M&F (Nov 5, 2009)

Turtle, here's your hint: You got close. Very close.


----------



## FireChao (Nov 6, 2009)

solrock isn't a classical element







others are fire, air(aero) and earth(geo)


----------



## M&F (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope.

You people are forgetting what I said earlier about the logic having a connection to the fact they're all rock-type.


----------



## Small Lotus (Nov 7, 2009)

Solrock is the only one who can learn psychic moves?


----------



## M&F (Nov 7, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## FireChao (Nov 7, 2009)

magcargo is the only one made from lave rather than rock?


----------



## M&F (Nov 7, 2009)

Nope.

Anybody want the answer?


----------



## FireChao (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont think _I_'m ever going to get it...


----------



## Turtle (Nov 9, 2009)

If that was close, then that must mean...

Aerodactyl is the only Pokemon who doesn't have an earth element in it's name?

If this is wrong, I would like the answer.


----------



## M&F (Nov 9, 2009)

Nope, that's not it. But, still on the right track.

If one more person agrees with that, I'll say the answer.


----------



## FireChao (Nov 9, 2009)

I definitely give up - answer please!


----------



## M&F (Nov 9, 2009)

It's Solrock.

All the Pokémon I listed are Rock-type, but only Solrock's name reflects that.

pffft i seriously need to tone my difficulty down

First to have an idea goes next.


----------



## FireChao (Nov 9, 2009)

"geo" is kind of rock-connected...

anyways, I guess it's your turn again!

EDIT: didn't see that you were offering to anyone... hmmmm...


----------



## M&F (Nov 9, 2009)

FireChao said:


> "geo" is kind of rock-connected...
> 
> anyways, I guess it's your turn again!


"Kind of" doesn't work. Specially since "geo" is closer to Ground-type.

Anyway, last time this happened, I let whoever wanted to do it put a sequence up, so, it happens again.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Nov 10, 2009)

I've got an idea! Geodude is the only one that has a rock resistance.


----------



## M&F (Nov 10, 2009)

Lars The Turtwig said:


> I've got an idea! Geodude is the only one that has a rock resistance.


Not it, and too late, I gave the answer away just a few posts ago.


----------

